# Installer Gnome - Version pour les nuls avec les détails...

## bva_admin

Est-ce que l'on peut m'expliquer comment installer Gnome sur Gentoo.  J'ai télécharger une image vmware avec Gentoo et il me faut au minimum installer un navigateur Web.  Les explications fournient dans la docs ne sont pas assez complète.  Est-ce qu'il y a des pré-resquits (serveur X, par exemple).  Comment installer X sur une image vmware?  Les exemples parlent de Nvidia et de ATI...  On parle d'éditer des fichiers conf, mais avec quoi?  Dans Ubuntu, je tape gedit puis voilà... Mais en ligne de commande, sans interface graphique comment éditier un texte.  Bref, j'ai besoin d'un guide version pour les NULS.

----------

## bunder

de rien   :Wink: 

Moved from Desktop Environments to French.

----------

## geekounet

Salut et bienvenue sur ce forum !

Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

Et comme pour tout, pour apprendre à se servir de quelque chose, il faut en lire la documention, à commencer par le manuel. Bonne lecture  :Wink: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

 *bva_admin wrote:*   

> Mais en ligne de commande, sans interface graphique comment éditier un texte.

 

Je te conseil d'utiliser nano

```
nano -w /etc/make.conf
```

et sinon installe le paquet eix pour faire des recherche dans portage sur les paquets que l'on peut installer

```
emerge -va eix
```

ensuite  *Quote:*   

> eix-sync

  pour synchroniser eix et portage.

```
eix gnome
```

te donnera tout les paquets ayant gnome dans leur nom

et après tu as lu cette page http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/gnome-config.xml ?

je te conseil gnome-light

----------

## y0ug

Alors tu as links déjà comme navigateur en console :p

Sinon sous vmware si tu veux pouvoir utilisé le serveur X je pense qu'il faut que tu rajoute à /etc/make.conf

VIDEO_CARDS="vmware vesa"

le vesa et optionnelle mais je pense qu'il doit supporté aussi vmware mais moins optimisé.

et après

emerge -av xorg-xserver

Enfin j'espère que je te raconte pas trop de conneries. Mais sa devrait passer.

----------

## bva_admin

C'est un peu plus claire.  Que voulez vous; après avoir laissé Windows pour Mac, Mac pour Windows XP, Windows XP pour Mandrake, puis Federa, et finalement Federa pour Ubuntu, on se sens un peu perdu lorsqu'on arrive dans Gentoo!!!

----------

## geekounet

Pour le titre du topic, on dirait que ce n'est pas encore clair ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ghoti

Allez hop, une petite suggestion : 

[Gnome] Installation détaillée pour les nuls (résolu)

 :Wink: 

----------

## bva_admin

[Gnome] Installation détaillée pour les nuls (résolu)

----------

## xaviermiller

pour changer le titre, tu dois modifier ton premier message  :Wink: 

----------

## davidou2a

Un petit effort on y est presque   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

